
Tired of Jira? / A Case for SCCS - rhabarba
https://dev.to/tux0r/tired-of-jira-here-s-a-pure-posix-to-do-environment-versioned-and-awesome-or-a-case-for-sccs-3pfa
======
znpy
This article is ridiculous from start to finish.

The point of jira is about usability and visualization (dashboards and kanban
boards) and to be usable by non tech people too (support tickets).

~~~
downerending
> The point of jira is about usability

In that case, ouch. It's probably the least usable piece of software I use
regularly.

A couple of months ago (?) they pushed half of a new look-and-feel. One result
is that you have to use the "old" markup format in some text entry boxes, and
the "new" markup format in others. Ugh.

